# Peanut Butter Brownie Cake



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2013)

_Peanut Butter Brownie Cake_

 







Laura (wife unit) found this recipe in the Woman's World magazine and made this for my oldest daughter for her birthday. It took her two days to make.
 

The cover of the magazine has a few articles on weight loss, "Super size your weight loss", "Loose 10lbs a week", The Amazing 10-second phone trick that melts pounds", followed by a few recipes that would destroy a years worth of dieting in one bite... go figure. 
 
It was a big hit and I was betting everyone that they couldn't get through a whole piece, only two could finish the whole slice, my Dad could have finished a whole piece but took it away from him when he said he wanted ice cream too, Diabetes sucks!
 
 

Click on the recipe below for a larger image.







 

I won't go into the recipe but will throw in a few assembly pics.
 






 






 






 







 






 






 






 






 






 






 







 


There wasn't enough icing to do the piping so she just popped on the Reese's cup minis, worked out good because each slice was the width of a Reese's mini cup.







 






 






 






 






 






 






 







This is whats leftover after feeding 14 people.

Amanda was determined on getting through a whole piece... she only made it halfway.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice!! Yep I would definitely eat a slice or two of that cake.


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I'd need a 1/2 gallon of milk with a piece of that cake!  Rich just doesn't seem like it would do the description of that justice.   How much of the filling did you eat before the cake was finished?


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2013)

The cake is still going strong, tastes even better sitting in the fridge a day or two. 

I came home yesterday and there was a half eaten piece on the table, Dang when will these kids learn... if they couldn't eat a whole slice a few days a go then take half a slice and go back for the other half... if you can!

*Yes, I ate the leftover piece*


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY COW that looks incredible. I'm gonna have to make that for my wife, she's a peanut butter NUT.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 14, 2016)

I haven't ever looked in the Deserts section on this forum.  So last night I browsed through a big portion of it.  And STOPPED looking when I came to this post.  It looks fantastic.  I showed it to Miss Linda, and she claimed she gained 5 pounds just reading the list of ingredients.  LOL.  There is no way I'm not making one of these, but out of consideration to Miss Linda, I'll probably just make it 3 layers tall, not 5.







I'll let you know when I post.

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Gary for bumping this up...  interested in how you make out with downsizing it...  as this is the way I will go....


----------



## sqwib (Mar 18, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> I haven't ever looked in the Deserts section on this forum.  So last night I browsed through a big portion of it.  And STOPPED looking when I came to this post.  It looks fantastic.  I showed it to Miss Linda, and she claimed she gained 5 pounds just reading the list of ingredients.  LOL.  There is no way I'm not making one of these, but out of consideration to Miss Linda, I'll probably just make it 3 layers tall, not 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks Gary for bumping this up... interested in how you make out with downsizing it... as this is the way I will go....


I forgot all about this thread, you guys could try making mini cakes like cupcakes but it would require a bit more work. I'm gonna ask for this for my Birthday Cake in September. I'm gonna ask for two more layers.


----------

